

Nick Levine abandons his book "Lisp Outside the Box" - blue1
http://enlivend.livejournal.com/21231.html

======
hvs
This is unfortunate, because I was really looking forward to this book (as
well as "Land of Lisp"; c'mon Barski!), but there's not much you can do when
it is stopped for "health reasons". The vagueness implying that it is probably
fairly bad. All that can be done is to wish him well and hope that he recovers
from whatever it is that he has (if it is possible).

~~~
ktf
_Land of Lisp_ is looming, don't worry!

(I'm editing the book, by the way.)

~~~
hvs
That's great to hear! Thanks for the update (if a bit of a strange venue.) :)

------
malkia
I hope he gets better. I still use his P4 COM plugin for LispWorks.

------
pw0ncakes
"Abandon" is not the right word, because it usually implies moral failure or,
at the least, defection. In this case, he's taking a break for health reasons,
which is an entirely different situation.

I hope he gets better soon.

~~~
LiveTheDream
To be fair, "abandon" is the word he actually used in the OP.

